# Any Nova Scotia couples have adoption advice?



## born2bamama

Hi There,
I have been researching adoption lately (or trying to) and wondering about the options of adopting (particularly interested in any options for a newborn). I know the public system in NS isn't even accepting applications for anyone not willing to adopt an 8year old or older right now (not even to put them on a waitlist) so right now that is not something we are able to pursue. Other than that, I'm wondering about private adoption or adopting from out of province/country however in NS there are NO private agencies so I have no idea where to turn. Awhile ago I was sent an application form from community services for international adoption but it was so confusing and had no information in it; it like wanted you to write which country and what age of child without telling you what your options are! So that got me nowhere. 
I've looked into a few from other provinces but it seems like they only accept local families for most of their programs? In desperate need of advice from anyone in the Maritimes (because I know New Brunswick is in the same boat here). Thanks to anyone who will offer any info or support. xx


----------

